# Herping Top End



## Slats (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello Guys. I thought it was time for some Top End Insertion Of Pics. 
Im Localed In Katherine NT. The past few weeks have been quite decent now with the wet season coming into swing, 
here are some piccies anyway





Me with a Frilly




Same Frilly on back of ute




And Again




Nice Little Olive taken off the road




Nice Big Olive taken off the road, he had been hit but seemed allright




Nice Katherine Local BHP




Different View




Northern Blue Tongue




Different pose




Fat Fog, id love to know what it is if anyone knows




Another i dont know much about frogs sorry




The Gorge




And again

Cheers


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------



## Slats (Jan 11, 2009)

Oops sorry that second frilly on the back of the ute is a different one, just noticed no hole in the frill, 
cheers


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 11, 2009)

He doesn't look very happy though lol


----------



## LauraM (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow great pics keep em comming


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 11, 2009)

Its just a green tree frog but omg hes been eating his millworms


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 11, 2009)

r there crocs in that river did u see any


----------



## paleoherp (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics, i lived in Darwin for 2 years and was taught didg by an artist from kath, swam in that river quite a few times with the freshys


----------



## paleoherp (Jan 11, 2009)

Darwin often reminded me of lower parts of Asia like Bali, places like that, but only 3 hrs south and your in kath and it all changes climate again, the more south you go the more it changes, i remember waiting for a bus in alice and it was 5 in the morning and 5c , bloody frezing


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pictures,2nd and 3rd Frilly are different,2nd has scratching on frill,awesome olives and BHP,1st Green frog needs to go on a diet.What a wonderful place to live.


----------



## channi (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful pics, gorgeous animals, and a great part of the world. You are a lucky man.


----------



## gozz (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice pics mate
cheers


----------



## mungus (Jan 11, 2009)

some awesome photo's.............
Surely there'd Barra & pigs about as well ??


----------



## Slats (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome Barra, and heaps of pigs. also big buff, donkeys, wild cattle.


----------



## saratoga (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm surprised you didn't recognise the Green Tree Frogs......if there's only one frog most aussies could relate to it's this one!

Nice Bearded Dragons, Keelback and Banded Tree Snakes though!


----------



## SCam (Jan 12, 2009)

awesome finds mate


----------



## foxysnake (Jan 12, 2009)

Some great shots there! Looks like an awesome place!!


----------



## andyscott (Jan 12, 2009)

Outstanding pics mate.


----------



## gman78 (Jan 12, 2009)

Great Pics


----------



## yommy (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good slats though did the poor olive think it was a king brown?


----------

